# Scarecrow Showcase



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm making a new scarecrow for my haunt and I'm looking for some fresh ideas. Please post your scarecrow photos as this might be able to help others who are considering making one this year.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Scarecrows*

I'm surprised this thread didn't get legs. I love scarecrows and was hoping for some new pictures.

Here is a link to some an another forum: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/92361-show-me-your-scarecrows.html


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have my scarecrow on the link that paulcav151 posted. I also did another scarecrow last year for a local contest. I have to make a few more scarecrows this year for the area where I'm going to have a guy with a chainsaw chasing people through the cornstalks with at least 6 to 7 scarecrows. I did see some cool scarecrows that I will post when I find the links, but for now here are mine.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are a few of the scarecrows I did for our 2009 yard haunt a little different than your standard scarecrow.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are a few of mine.




























Close up of head


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> for the area where I'm going to have a guy with a chainsaw chasing people through the cornstalks with at least 6 to 7 scarecrows.
> 
> I love this forum. Where else can you read something like this? We're so strange. Great looking scarecrows Joiseygal. Was that last one taken in a greenhouse?
> 
> ...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Scareme!  Voodoo has some really cool scarecrows, especially the skeleton looking one. I was searching some of the forums to see scarecrows I liked in the past, but I noticed that so many links don't have pictures anymore. I remember a scarecrow that had a part of a pumpkin face and skull face that I thought was awesome, but I can't find it? Anyway this is what I could find for now that I liked:

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/photo/creeper-scarecrow

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/scarecrow/scarecrow.htm

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ler-scarecrow-2010-picture42531-img-0615.html


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks Scareme!  Voodoo has some really cool scarecrows, especially the skeleton looking one. I was searching some of the forums to see scarecrows I liked in the past, but I noticed that so many links don't have pictures anymore. I remember a scarecrow that had a part of a pumpkin face and skull face that I thought was awesome, but I can't find it? Anyway this is what I could find for now that I liked:
> 
> http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/photo/creeper-scarecrow
> 
> ...


Do you mean this one? http://halloween.necrobones.com/detritus.html


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes Supercreep that is the one! Thanks! I think that one is so cool and original!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> Here are a few of the scarecrows I did for our 2009 yard haunt a little different than your standard scarecrow.


Love them so simply yet creepy!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a scarecrow head I did.

Scarecrow | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@7b49ed80b4


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Now we are rollin'. I've been working on mine for the past couple weeks. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Everyone's done some great Scarecrows but these are just awesome! They totally creep me out.



VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


>





Scarecrow said:


>


Here's some shots of my Pumpkinrot inspired one...


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Uruk-Hai, I love your scarecrow, very inspiration for one I'd like to make. Pumpkinrot is always a great muse, for sure.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Here's my scarecrow, Eddie


























Looking at these tells me I need to get a good daylight photo of him. Hopefully they'll be growing corn in the field near my house this year!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Steve's Haunted Yard 2009 scarecrow*


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's mine from '10.








(http://carvedfromwithin.blogspot.com/2010/07/old-friend-friend-revealed.html)


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

The undeniable KING of scarecrow building......

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page16.htm


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)




----------

